# what do u think- speaking for someone else



## yflo (Jan 7, 2010)

so i met this guy. im a bartender at this restuarnat lounge. he came in with guy friends as a happy hour lunch thing on occasional fridays. ive known him for about a year. all small talk as him and his guy friends all had wives and children at home. all of the guys always flirted with me (him the most) as i was the cute bartender girl. he came in one friday afternoon for lunch and drinks and mentioned he left his wife of 11 years. he never mentioned before being unhappy at all so it seemed spontaneous but i was intrigued as i thought he was a catch (hot) i was very attracted to him and knew he was of me. he asked me out and we had sex that night. we have been dating ever since. its been about 3 months. every other weekend he is with his kids and a couple nights a week he goes to church. he is a jehovahs witness. he says he is over his wife, that she was fat and miserable. his wife never bugs him as i can tell but they have an explosive relationship regarding the kids. he hates her actually. he is 38 and i am 28. he has been married before to another woman in his early 20's for about a year and has a 20 year old daughter from that marriage. i havent asked but im not sure if hed ever get married again. ive been married before but briefly- no kids. id like to have kids. he has three total. 1 from 1st marriage and 2 from most current. am i a rebound or could it be he actually fell for me a week or two after leaving a apparently good marriage?


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

it sounds like he is making reasons to hate her. He might of been unhappy in the marriage but if that was the case he should of at least made an attempt to make things better. Remember he is the one who left her. I have been seporated from my wife for about a month now and the last thing I am looking for is a new relationship. My wife on the other hand seems to of been planning this for awhile and I got the drop on her. I would be wary of him some. Remember he left someone he made vows with for "she was fat and miserable".


----------

